# Sierra's Playdates



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Testing


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

wait wait wait- Her NEW BABY BROTHER!!! We better get some more pictures and a good lengthy post!!! Okay I just reread it to say his... oops!

Very fun play date! Can't wait for the video!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What a fun day. Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

It looks like they had a ton of fun. I am anxiously awaiting the video as well. Yours are always so nicely edited.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hahahaha!! You're too funny!
You DO know, that if it would be HER new baby brother, it would have been announced with bells, whistles and fireworks! hahahahaha!!
You should know me better by now hahahahaha!!
Eric's going to enjoy making a new vid for you guys after you last series of compliments


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is that Ollie's back in the first photo? It looks just like my Oliver (Ollie) from the back.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sirrea looks so pretty. Looks like all the furballs had lots of fun.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures of your playdate!:thumb: Playdates look like so much fun--:bounce:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe you should thank Eric for all those videos with a "puppy of his own"  that sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hahaha Amanda....believe you me, if we had the possibility, we would have had a baby sister for Sierra a year ago.....but sense beat heart....
We simply can't at the moment.....

Yes Sally, that's Ollie, he sure does look like your Oliver!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Great Sierra pictures as always  Looks like fun was had by all despite the weather.

How I'd love to go to a Hav playdate!


----------

